# ZeonJNix's 2021 Lawn Journal



## ZeonJNix

Took some plugs for my soil test this week. Roots look to be growing down strong. Should be very close to seeing some warmer temps in the Atlanta area. Probably going to start the scalp process next weekend. Too cold and wet this weekend.


----------



## ZeonJNix

Looking at my 15 day forecast and no freezing temps so I decided to take the Bermuda down. Started around .500 and took all the way down to .200. This area gets tons of sun and greens up earlier than any other part of my yard.


----------



## marcjw

Do you plan to sand level? Also do you recommend aerating before the leveling process?


----------



## ZeonJNix

marcjw said:


> Do you plan to sand level? Also do you recommend aerating before the leveling process?


Not sure if I'll sand or not again this year. I'll see how I'm feeling and will probably get an itch later on. Definitely will aerate and my advise would be to aerate before sanding, not the other way around.

My Bermuda is already very smooth except for a few areas that I might spot level. The zoysia is still fairly bumpy but can handle being cut low enough for me. We will see!


----------



## ZeonJNix

Worm castings galore. Most I've ever had. I know it's a good thing, but kinda annoying if you want to cut. I need to sweep them down first.


----------



## ZeonJNix

We had a pop up drain put in during our patio install last summer, but it ended up being in a terrible spot and causing a swamp like area all down the length of our fence. Today my dad and I tackled running the drain pipe all the way down the fence and letting it run out the back. We will see how much this helps out.


----------



## ZeonJNix

Got my soil test results back. Zeon looks pretty good, but Bermuda in the back has a seriously low PH. I have 3 dogs so I'm wondering if the dog urine has something to do with lowering the PH?


----------



## ZeonJNix

Taking the zoysia down a little more this afternoon.


----------



## ZeonJNix

Going to maintain the backyard at .250 for a few weeks. Zeon is at .350 and that's about as low as the toro can go on this. Just too thick.


----------



## ZeonJNix

Showing some signs of life! Cut at .250.


----------



## ZeonJNix

Zeon is starting to green up and just like I was afraid of, the large patch spots are very present. I applied some fungicide last week. The good news is that I can see new green growth in all of the rings so it looks like it'll be ok. Just ugly for now. Almost 80 degrees here today so everything is taking off nicely.


----------



## ZeonJNix

Heavy rains the past few days, but the green up is on. Things are starting to bloom around the house as well.


----------



## DFWdude

Looking good!


----------



## ZeonJNix

Ground under repair. Proplugger works great.


----------



## ZeonJNix

Bermuda is greening up nicely. This week brings in some 30's so I'm sure this will slow it down a bit.


----------



## ZeonJNix

Coming along slowly. This week really brings on some warmer temps. Should start rolling now.


----------



## mjh648

What's your watering/soaking schedule to prevent runoff for the front yard given the slope?
Also what fungicide did you put down for your large patch? Azoxy?


----------



## ZeonJNix

mjh648 said:


> What's your watering/soaking schedule to prevent runoff for the front yard given the slope?
> Also what fungicide did you put down for your large patch? Azoxy?


This Zeon doesnt require much water so I just water based on look - no set schedule. Mid March I applied Propiconazole and this week I am applying Azoxy. I'm hoping with these two apps it will be ok. The large patch areas have new growth in them, but it's just slower and less filled in than the other areas. I think I have a good plan for this upcoming year so that I do not have to deal with this again next year!


----------



## ZeonJNix

Filled in the area by the fence that we ran the drainage piping. I think it turned out nice and clean. The grass won't grow there with lack of sun and the dogs just turn it into a mud pit.


----------



## ZeonJNix

Let this be a lesson to all the people asking about Zeon and fungus. I was about 2-3 weeks late getting my fungicide down in the fall and it exploded. Paying for it now. Keep your nitrogen and water levels as low as possible. The spots are filling in, but slowly. From a distance it doesn't look too bad, but it's walking through it is terrible.


----------



## Jeep4life

When is the goal to get fungicide down in the fall? I've seen several suggestions and obviously missed the mark back in the fall as well since I've been battling issues in my zoysia lately too.


----------



## ZeonJNix

Jeep4life said:


> When is the goal to get fungicide down in the fall? I've seen several suggestions and obviously missed the mark back in the fall as well since I've been battling issues in my zoysia lately too.


I was told October and November was the time so I waited until mid October and that was too late for me and my situtation. I went out of town early october and when i returned it had blown up. This year I plant to keep an eye on it and if need be make my first app in September sometime. Then again in October and if i feel another round in November is needed i will do that.


----------



## Jeep4life

ZeonJNix said:


> Jeep4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is the goal to get fungicide down in the fall? I've seen several suggestions and obviously missed the mark back in the fall as well since I've been battling issues in my zoysia lately too.
> 
> 
> 
> I was told October and November was the time so I waited until mid October and that was too late for me and my situtation. I went out of town early october and when i returned it had blown up. This year I plant to keep an eye on it and if need be make my first app in September sometime. Then again in October and if i feel another round in November is needed i will do that.
Click to expand...

Sounds like the plan of action I'm going to take as well (keeping an eye on the models as well). I've read several things lately mentioning soil temps rather than calendar dates (when they drop below 65 at 2 inches in the fall and in the spring once they reach 55). Hoping that may help drill down the timing even more.


----------



## ZeonJNix

Jeep4life said:


> ZeonJNix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeep4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is the goal to get fungicide down in the fall? I've seen several suggestions and obviously missed the mark back in the fall as well since I've been battling issues in my zoysia lately too.
> 
> 
> 
> I was told October and November was the time so I waited until mid October and that was too late for me and my situtation. I went out of town early october and when i returned it had blown up. This year I plant to keep an eye on it and if need be make my first app in September sometime. Then again in October and if i feel another round in November is needed i will do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like the plan of action I'm going to take as well (keeping an eye on the models as well). I've read several things lately mentioning soil temps rather than calendar dates (when they drop below 65 at 2 inches in the fall and in the spring once they reach 55). Hoping that may help drill down the timing even more.
Click to expand...

That's good information as well. I currently dont have a soil thermometer, but should probably invest in one.


----------



## Jeep4life

ZeonJNix said:


> That's good information as well. I currently dont have a soil thermometer, but should probably invest in one.


I got a soil moisture sensor and temperature probe from Davis Instruments that hooks up to my weather station a few years ago. I use it a LOT to help gauge when I need to water, but am still learning (obviously) how the temperatures play into everything. Only thing I dislike is that it's semi-permanent meaning you'd have to dig it up to move it versus a portable solution that can be used throughout the yard. However, if placed in the right area it gives a good idea of what's going on across the yard. The weather station also calculates evapotranspiration, which is amazing to see how much moisture is lost from the ground each day when things get really hot in the summer.


----------



## ZeonJNix

Backyard coming along. Bermuda at .350


----------



## ENC_Lawn

That backyard is on point!

Looks Great! :thumbup:


----------



## ZeonJNix

Bermuda is starting to take off now. Threw down some Lesco 24-0-11. This is cut at .350.


----------



## ZeonJNix

ENC_Lawn said:


> That backyard is on point!
> 
> Looks Great! :thumbup:


Thanks!!


----------



## ZeonJNix

2 days worth of growth on the Bermuda mowed at .350. Starting to fill in nicely.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@ZeonJNix How are the fungus area's looking?

The Bermuda is looking awesome! :nod:

Are you still preferring the Zoysia over Bermuda?


----------



## ZeonJNix

ENC_Lawn said:


> @ZeonJNix How are the fungus area's looking?
> 
> The Bermuda is looking awesome! :nod:
> 
> Are you still preferring the Zoysia over Bermuda?


Zeon is coming along. I'm starting to notice them filling in more. We are in a cold snap now, but I see a lot of 80's coming so I'm hoping it takes off soon. Bermuda is doing so good. Best it's ever done this early.


----------



## ZeonJNix

@ENC_Lawn as far as the zoysia vs bermuda. I like being able to cut both! Bermuda when cut short and growing good is so fun to mow - I like to keep things short. With the Zoysia I have found that the shorter I try to keep it the more problems I have so I'm content with keeping it higher. The overall color, look and feel is still hands down the Zeon. Nothing compares IMO. It's got that wow factor.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

ZeonJNix said:


> @ENC_Lawn as far as the zoysia vs bermuda. I like being able to cut both! Bermuda when cut short and growing good is so fun to mow - I like to keep things short. With the Zoysia I have found that the shorter I try to keep it the more problems I have so I'm content with keeping it higher. The overall color, look and feel is still hands down the Zeon. Nothing compares IMO. It's got that wow factor.


 :thumbup:


----------



## ZeonJNix

Really focusing on fungus so no water or fertilizer on the Zeon this spring. We got some rain yesterday and it was much needed. It's starting fill in a little more now. Planning to verticut and aerate in about 3 weeks. Temps hits the 80's tomorrow and it looks like we are in the 80's for good now (for the most part).


----------



## ZeonJNix

Zeon cut at .600 and Bermuda cut at .350


----------



## Tmank87

You have two mowers or do you adjust every cut?


----------



## ZeonJNix

Tmank87 said:


> You have two mowers or do you adjust every cut?


I am down to one mower so I adjust from front to back. Very simple - takes about 3 minutes.


----------



## Tmank87

ZeonJNix said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have two mowers or do you adjust every cut?
> 
> 
> 
> I am down to one mower so I adjust from front to back. Very simple - takes about 3 minutes.
Click to expand...

Gotcha, figured you'd be a pro with the 2 sections at different heights.


----------



## ZeonJNix

Zeon looking ok from a distance 😁😆


----------



## ZeonJNix

Been out of town for a few days but was able to get in a mow this morning before all the rain today. Still maintaining at .350


----------



## ZeonJNix

Coming along nicely. Zoysia is filling in. Verticut this weekend.


----------



## ZeonJNix

Verticut yesterday. Took almost 8 straight hours to verticut, clean up with rotary mower and then cut with reel.


----------



## marcjw

What did you verticut with? I got a sunjoe dethatcher/verticutter. Seems to have enough power to get through my zeon. I've only dethatched so far but zoysia seems to really benefit from those types of methods.


----------



## ZeonJNix

marcjw said:


> What did you verticut with? I got a sunjoe dethatcher/verticutter. Seems to have enough power to get through my zeon. I've only dethatched so far but zoysia seems to really benefit from those types of methods.


I found a local rental place that had a Ryan Verticutter. Worked great.


----------



## ZeonJNix

Aerate and sanding done. A lot of work, but so satisfying. Bought the leveling rake from R&R Products and it was a game changer. Threw down some Lesco 24-0-11 with iron at a rate of .50lb nitrogen per 1k. Wanted to give it a little extra boost after the stress I just put it through. Also threw down 2 bags of Carbon Pro G. We have nothing but 90 degree temps this next week so I'm hoping it will take off from here. Who else's wife helps them sand the yard every year?!?!


----------



## ZeonJNix

1 week after sanding and it's filling in nicely. Added some fresh mulch also.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@ZeonJNix Looking Good! :thumbup:

Any Close up pics of the fungus recover areas.

Curious as to how long Zeon takes to recover?


----------



## ZeonJNix

You can still see the outline of the circles. Crazy how slow it is!


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@ZeonJNix Thanks for the feedback on the fungus timeline!

I just read all through your 2021 journal...I really like what you did with the drainage in the back yard.

We had to do something similar in our back lawn as well. We had to re-route our gutters underground and install a catchdrain.

It helped our backyard a lot!


----------



## ZeonJNix

@ENC_Lawn it has helped mine tremendously as well.


----------



## ZeonJNix

Couple shots from Memorial Day.


----------



## Southerland

You sand leveling project looked great and the sand looked clean too. Do you have any recommendations for who to buy the sand from in Atlanta (my hometown too)?

I'd like to level with some clean, rock free sand. Thanks


----------



## Jeep4life

How has your zeon responded since the verticut? Anything you'd do differently? I've never done it beyond using a manual thatch rake and have been thinking about renting a Ryan late summer to thin it out some before heading into fall/winter to hopefully help in the fungus battle.


----------



## ZeonJNix

Southerland said:


> You sand leveling project looked great and the sand looked clean too. Do you have any recommendations for who to buy the sand from in Atlanta (my hometown too)?
> 
> I'd like to level with some clean, rock free sand. Thanks


I got mine at Luxury Landscape in Lawrenceville. It was very clean and easy to spread.


----------



## ZeonJNix

Jeep4life said:


> How has your zeon responded since the verticut? Anything you'd do differently? I've never done it beyond using a manual thatch rake and have been thinking about renting a Ryan late summer to thin it out some before heading into fall/winter to hopefully help in the fungus battle.


So it's been about a month since I verticut, aerated and sanded. It's recovered great! Growing strong and getting thick again. I've been without my Greensmaster for almost 3 weeks now so I haven't gotten a good reel cut on it. As soon as it's back I'll cut and post some pics. I don't think I would have done anything differently, all seemed to work very good.


----------



## Jeep4life

ZeonJNix said:


> Jeep4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> How has your zeon responded since the verticut? Anything you'd do differently? I've never done it beyond using a manual thatch rake and have been thinking about renting a Ryan late summer to thin it out some before heading into fall/winter to hopefully help in the fungus battle.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's been about a month since I verticut, aerated and sanded. It's recovered great! Growing strong and getting thick again. I've been without my Greensmaster for almost 3 weeks now so I haven't gotten a good reel cut on it. As soon as it's back I'll cut and post some pics. I don't think I would have done anything differently, all seemed to work very good.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info. That brings me to another question - what's your schedule for keeping the blade sharp on your GM1600? Mine is out right now as well getting a spin grind, relief added and a new bedknife. It's new to me this season and although it didn't come to me sharp I've been curious how often others are grinding or backlapping. After a new bedknife and grind I'm hoping it will be a good starting point for me, but I want to stay ahead with keeping it in good condition considering how hard zoysia is on mowers.


----------



## ZeonJNix

@Jeep4life i get mine sharpened once a year on average. I wait until after I aerate and sand and then I'm golden the rest of the season. I pay real attention to not hitting anything in the yard or TRY to.


----------



## Jeep4life

ZeonJNix said:


> @Jeep4life i get mine sharpened once a year on average. I wait until after I aerate and sand and then I'm golden the rest of the season. I pay real attention to not hitting anything in the yard or TRY to.


Are you getting it ground each year or backlapped?


----------



## ZeonJNix

Jeep4life said:


> ZeonJNix said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Jeep4life i get mine sharpened once a year on average. I wait until after I aerate and sand and then I'm golden the rest of the season. I pay real attention to not hitting anything in the yard or TRY to.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you getting it ground each year or backlapped?
Click to expand...

Usually I'll have it ground once a year. Backslap in between grounds as needed.


----------



## Jeep4life

ZeonJNix said:


> Jeep4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZeonJNix said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Jeep4life i get mine sharpened once a year on average. I wait until after I aerate and sand and then I'm golden the rest of the season. I pay real attention to not hitting anything in the yard or TRY to.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you getting it ground each year or backlapped?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Usually I'll have it ground once a year. Backslap in between grounds as needed.
Click to expand...

Appreciate the info…


----------



## ZeonJNix

23 days without the Toro. Went in for service and sharpen and ended up having carburetor issues. Finally fixed and back in time for the 4th weekend. Zeon cut at .500.


----------



## Redtwin

What did you use for the stars on your flag display? I'm going to try this next year once I get my Empire zoysia down below an inch.


----------



## ZeonJNix

Redtwin said:


> What did you use for the stars on your flag display? I'm going to try this next year once I get my Empire zoysia down below an inch.


My wife found a start online and printed it out to use as a stencil. Easy enough!


----------



## rntaylo

I maybe biased but don't think there's a better looking grass @ .5" than Zeon. Looks awesome.


----------



## Redtwin

It's a much lighter green than the bermuda but I agree it looks so good when mowed low.


----------



## ZeonJNix

Zeon is looking really good. Maintaining at .550 HOC. Bermuda in the back is filling in nicely after I had to reset the HOC with the mower being gone so long. Currently at .510.


----------



## ZeonJNix




----------



## ZeonJNix




----------



## ENC_Lawn

@ZeonJNix You mow one heck of a lawn!

Your Zoysia and your Bermuda both looks so sharp! :nod:


----------



## ZeonJNix

ENC_Lawn said:


> @ZeonJNix You mow one heck of a lawn!
> 
> Your Zoysia and your Bermuda both looks so sharp! :nod:


Thanks man! It's finally hitting its peak!


----------



## ZeonJNix




----------



## ZeonJNix

Bermuda grass in the backyard is on point right now. So fun to cut.


----------



## rvczoysia

Do you have to mow slow on your zeon to keep it from washboarding? If I go even at a normal walking speed with my GM1000 it bounces a lot. Cutting at .85.


----------



## ZeonJNix

rvczoysia said:


> Do you have to mow slow on your zeon to keep it from washboarding? If I go even at a normal walking speed with my GM1000 it bounces a lot. Cutting at .85.


nope, I cut at the same speed on both grass types and that is full speed! I've sanded the Zeon twice now and 3 times in some spots. It's not perfect and needs more, but it's pretty decent.


----------



## rvczoysia

ZeonJNix said:


> rvczoysia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to mow slow on your zeon to keep it from washboarding? If I go even at a normal walking speed with my GM1000 it bounces a lot. Cutting at .85.
> 
> 
> 
> nope, I cut at the same speed on both grass types and that is full speed! I've sanded the Zeon twice now and 3 times in some spots. It's not perfect and needs more, but it's pretty decent.
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## ZeonJNix

Zeon is looking pretty good. Cutting at .725. Last fert of the season was applied Saturday along with some 3336.


----------



## glinget

Show us circle spot damage update!


----------



## ZeonJNix

glinget said:


> Show us circle spot damage update!


I stayed ahead of the fungus game this season heading into fall. I applied fungicide in September and October and I really think it should be ok heading into spring next season, time will tell! All of the spots filled completely in this season although it was a long process. I went super low on nitrogen this summer so my yard really started slowing down earlier than normal, but it was all planned to be fungus free. Ready for spring green up!


----------



## ZeonJNix

A little taste of spring today in Atlanta. Had to break out the Tru Cut and Toro.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@ZeonJNix Nice Scalp...I am eager to follow along this season! :thumbup:


----------



## ZeonJNix

ENC_Lawn said:


> @ZeonJNix Nice Scalp...I am eager to follow along this season! :thumbup:


Yeah man, thanks! Can't wait for green up. I did all of the preventative fungicides and low fertilizer schedule last season and really hoping for a great start to this season.


----------

